# Shot counters



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Anyone else find the shot counters confusing?

So if I use single shot, that counts as 1 towards the total shot count, then if I press the double, that counts as 2 for the running total ok... so the total is number of single shots + 2 x number of double shots + some number associated with using manual mode. I tried some single dosing and the shot count increased by almost 30??


----------



## aqueous (Dec 13, 2016)

So you have my 'old' Ceado and that is the problem I had, when offering it in the Forums. The 6000 shots are defenitely not 6000 Shots. In manual grinding I never understood the system of that.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Lol yup, anyone using the grinder for single dosing and setting to manual mode will have a shot count that is sky high, a way around it is to set the single shot to be really high for single dosing...


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

What is the shot counter actually useful for? Is it to estimate the life expentancy of the burrs based on weight ground? is it to estimate the wear and tear on the motor due to the number of times it has run? or is it to satisfy a potential buyer that the grinder hasnt had the life ground out of it? Im not sure that the count actually measures anything useful eg the length of time set for my double shot changes frequently as I change beans and/or the type of basket used. My single shot is used for a 1.5 second purge, whereas someone else might actually have it set for 3 seconds to dispense an actual single shot! And as for the manual grind ... not sure how to factor that in at all.


----------



## aqueous (Dec 13, 2016)

I Think its to lower the price for private sale haha


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Haha yeh I think the shot counter is quite useless in a home setting... in a commercial setting maybe to give an idea of burr life expectancy maybe? though I assume most good baristas would replace the burrs based on quality of the grinds and feeling the burrs during maintenance and experience...


----------

